# Project idea.



## Miteshp36 (Apr 12, 2016)

plz anyone can give me any idea for new software for college project...
recently i m working on e-payment... but the Paytm release that update last week..
now m blank.. not getting new idea.. plz can anyone help. regarding this i would be very thank full to him...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Isn't part of your assignment to come up with an idea or project and develop it yourself? In any case we have a forum rule against homework/classroom assistance so I'll have to close this.


----------

